# Spacely being neutered in the morning



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spacely - neutered and out of surgery*

I know everything will be fine so I am really surprised how nervous I am feeling.

Spacely is not the first dog I have ever had neutered but certainly the first adult male dog and the first cryptorchid male. That will make it a little more difficult but I have confidence in my vet.

I am hoping he sails through it with minimal discomfort and a speedy recovery.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I find neuters to be much easier than spay. but none the less good vibes for a quick and easy operation : )


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Spacely got dropped off this morning. I just got a call from the vet, one of his liver numbers is way high. The normal range is 10-100, his is over 200.

They are going to run a test on him to see if it is just a liver infection (which can be treated by antibiotics) and if so, he can go ahead with the neuter. 

If it is not, no neutering today and we will figure out what is going on.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg what crazy news!!! Here's hoping your baby will be okay!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Keep us posted!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow... keep us informed!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Woo hoo! Just got a call from the vet, his bile acid test was perfect so it is just a liver infection. She had mentioned liver shunt earlier so I have been worried sick all morning.

He is being prepped for surgery now and will come home with some pain meds and antibiotics.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

My vet has been burning up the phone line with me today  She just called, Spacely is out of surgery and doing well.

While he was out, she looked in his mouth at his missing teeth. She can feel the teeth under the gum. She can't be sure if they are impacted without an x-ray or if they just need some encouragement to come down. She also pulled 2 loose baby teeth. 

Since he has no swelling, redness or tenderness and is eating like a champ, we don't have to jump right on his teeth issues but it is something that eventually will need to be looked at.

Spacely is going to hang out at the vet for a few more hours and then I will pick him up.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad it has gone well


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Spacely is now back home, with his cone of shame. He is not overly happy but I think it is more he is still groggy from everything. I gave him a bit of water, which he promptly puked back. In a few more hours I will offer him a bit more and see if he wants a bite to eat. The vet said I could offer some later this evening.

We can take his cone off as long as someone is directly watching him but he will have to sleep in it tonight.

He goes back in 2 weeks for a check unless something happens before then.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am glad everything is OK, Glad he is home and Pray for fast recovery.


----------

